# &quot;Rayman Origins/Legends&quot; - XBOX360-Controller wird nicht erkannt (Windows 10)



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2016)

Hab für Sohnemann wieder seinen Lieblingshüpfer installiert damit er es mal spielen kann.
Wir haben allerdings ein unerwartetes Problem: Der XBOX-360-Controller wird weder von "Origins" noch von "Legends" erkannt. Ich vermute es hat mit dem Wechsel auf Windows 10 zu tun, denn zuvor auf Windows 7 gab es nie Probleme.

Seltsamerweise betrifft es nur die "Rayman"-Spiele, bei allem anderen was ich damit zur Zeit zocke reagiert der Controller sofort.

Hab schon versucht den Treiber zu aktualieren, habe diesen auch manuell DEinstalliert und nach nem Windows-Neustart das Gerät direkt eingestöpselt damit Windows automatisch die passenden Treiber sucht. Hat alles nix gebracht.

Weiss jemand darauf eine Lösung?


----------



## McDrake (14. Oktober 2016)

Oha.  
Das hatte ich auch Origins (war der Gratistitel, oder?).
Die Lösung :
Rayman deinstallieren, mit EINGESTECKTEM Controller runterladen im Store und auch mit dem Pad das Spiel aus der Liste auswählen. Danach funzte der Hüpfer.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2016)

Eventuell reicht es ja sogar aus, den Spielstart per Gamepad durchzuführen - würde ich mal testen, schadet ja nicht


----------



## McDrake (14. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eventuell reicht es ja sogar aus, den Spielstart per Gamepad durchzuführen - würde ich mal testen, schadet ja nicht


War damals auch mein erster Gedanke. 
Funzte aber bei mir nicht.
Kann auch darab liegen, dass ich neben dem Pad auch noch einen Joystick angeschlossen habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Oha.
> Das hatte ich auch Origins (war der Gratistitel, oder?).
> Die Lösung :
> Rayman deinstallieren, mit EINGESTECKTEM Controller runterladen im Store und auch mit dem Pad das Spiel aus der Liste auswählen. Danach funzte der Hüpfer.


Danach auch dauerhaft, sprich bei einer neuen Session, mit neu hochgeladenem Windows?

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2016)

Tja, runtergeladen, Neu-Installation mit eingestecktem Controller, mit dem Controller gestartet... Und im Spiel selbst wieder mal keinerlei Reaktion. 

Hmm... Muss Junior leider vorerst darauf verzichten. Wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit aufwenden kann werde ich vielleicht nochmal Win 7 und danach Win 10 draufbügeln, aber wohl erst wieder im Weihnachtsurlaub. Denn nur für die beiden Spiele werde ich jetzt bestimmt keinen XBOX One-Controller extra anschaffen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, runtergeladen, Neu-Installation mit eingestecktem Controller, mit dem Controller gestartet... Und im Spiel selbst wieder mal keinerlei Reaktion.
> 
> Hmm... Muss Junior leider vorerst darauf verzichten. Wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit aufwenden kann werde ich vielleicht nochmal Win 7 und danach Win 10 draufbügeln, aber wohl erst wieder im Weihnachtsurlaub. Denn nur für die beiden Spiele werde ich jetzt bestimmt keinen XBOX One-Controller extra anschaffen.


  in anderen Games geht das Pad aber? Und kann man vlt im Spiel noch was umstellen, woran du dich nur nicht mehr erinnert? vlt hilft ja auch ein win7-Kompa-Modus?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2016)

vielleicht wirst du hier fündig:

360 Controller? :: Rayman Origins Allgemeine Diskussionen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> in anderen Games geht das Pad aber?


Ja, darum war ich auch sehr verwundert dass sich die beide Raymans jetzt so anstellen.


> Und kann man vlt im Spiel noch was umstellen, woran du dich nur nicht mehr erinnert? vlt hilft ja auch ein win7-Kompa-Modus?


Kompa-Modus hatte ich nicht probiert, sondern aus uplay selbst heraus gestartet. Könnte ich mal probieren, auch wenn ich wenig guter Dinge deswegen bin.

Hab mir sogar extra die Mühe gemacht und hinterher noch die DRM-freie PCG-Vollversion probiert. Dort das Gleiche.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Oktober 2016)

Sehr kurios: Mein altes 0815-Gamepad von H&H erkennt das Spiel, zumindest kann ich allen Buttons und Steuerkreuz die jeweilige Funktion zuweisen. Aber beim XBOX360 geht noch nichtmal das... 

Edit:
Resetten bringt auch nix, Win7-Komp ebenso wenig. Noch mehr Optionen fallen mir nicht ein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kann auch darab liegen, dass ich neben dem Pad auch noch einen Joystick angeschlossen habe.


Gerade fiel es mir ein dass ich doch einen PS3-Dualshock-Controller permenent zum Aufladen am Rechner angeschlossen hab - warum auch immer, ich hab die Konsole seit fast nem halben Jahr nicht mehr angerührt.
Also eben das Pad vom USB-Kabel gelöst, XBOX360-Pad dran, Spiel gestartet - und es läuft!!! 

Sehr kurios. Hatte ich noch nie das ein parallel angeschlossenes Pad den anderen Controller im Spiel außer Kraft setzt...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2016)

steht übrigens auch in dem steam-thread. gern geschehen sauboy, mal wieder. [emoji6]


----------



## Batze (15. Oktober 2016)

Schau mal was das Spiel für eine Visual C++ Version benötigt, die dann löschen und neu sauber installieren. Win 10 hat da momentan so einige Probleme. In dieser VC liegen nämlich auch interne Treiber.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Oktober 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> steht übrigens auch in dem steam-thread. gern geschehen sauboy, mal wieder. [emoji6]


Guter Versuch, Kleiner. 
Sorry, aber Drake war schneller.


----------



## McDrake (15. Oktober 2016)

Hatte nach Rayman dann aber ein anderes Problem.
Da das 360er-Pad als "primäres" (?) Steuergerät erkannt wurde, flog ich bei Elite beinahe in die Statationswand.
Die Steuerung war komplett verdreht mit dem Joystick. 
Ich fing an die Steuerung zu konfigurieren aber gewisse Schubregler funktionierten nicht mehr.
Bis ich auf die Idee kam, das Pad raus zuziehen. Danach wurde der Joy wieder korrekt von Elite erkannt. Brauchte da aber auch 15 Minuten um diese "Lösung" zu finden.


----------



## Batze (15. Oktober 2016)

Ist wie ich oben sagte ein Treiber Problem.Da gibt es ein paar Zeilen die, um es mal so zu sagen, die anderen Zeilen nicht mögen und dann zurückspringen zu Pappi, und Crash...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Guter Versuch, Kleiner.
> Sorry, aber Drake war schneller.


kleiner?


----------

